# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  HTTP Error 404 - File or Directory not found

## kince

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai cr un nouveau Site Web via IIS Manager. J'ai fourni l'ip, le port et le path qui pointe sur le rpertoire INetLogs de mon serveur Web. Quand j'invoque l'url de mon serveur + port, je suis en mesure de me connecter au serveur et j'ai obtiens bien une page web affichant la liste des rpertoires de logs contenu dans le rpertoire INetLogs. Jusqu'ici tout est ok. 

Toutefois, lorsque je slectionne un rpertoire de logs et que je clique sur un des fichiers log, je ne suis pas en mesure d'en voir le contenu et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 

HTTP Error 404 - File or Directory not found

Pourtant, j'ai bien vrifier, mes fichiers logs sont bien prsents sur le serveur.

Je suis dbutant et ne comprends pas pourquoi le contenu de mon fichier log ne s'affiche pas.

D'avance, je vous remercie de vos rponses.

Fred.

----------

